# Yet Another Call for a Vaping Ban



## BubiSparks (14/11/19)

These reports are really mounting up.... This one from Germany. Let's see what Dr Farsalinos has to say about this....

https://news.sky.com/story/cardiolo...us-and-addictive-it-should-be-banned-11860234

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/19)

BubiSparks said:


> These reports are really mounting up.... This one from Germany. Let's see what Dr Farsalinos has to say about this....
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/cardiolo...us-and-addictive-it-should-be-banned-11860234



These reports are even affecting us here in SA because they're on the news. Obviously people believe what they see and hear. I've had backlash in my town where people have heard that vaping is so "dangerous".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (14/11/19)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/11/south-korea-bans-liquid-e-cigarettes-on-army-bases.html

The South Korean Army has banned the use and possession of liquid e-cigarettes on its bases for health reasons, the military says.
The ban follows a government warning for people to stop using the e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

